# pikeral in ohio



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

are there any pikeral in ohio


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I do know that a few streams in central Ohio have Grass Pickeral, a buddy of mine has a 7"er in his fish tank. As far as Chain Pickeral..maybe some of the guys in the upper part of the state can help?

Scott


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Long lake, in the portages lakes chain, has chain pickerel, there are a few grass pike in mogadore too.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Mohican river has a great popuatlion of Grass Pickeral from what I've heard.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Sure there are. Muskie, Northern Pike, Grass Pickerel, and Eastern Chain Pickerel are all in the Pickerel family and are in OHio. I don't think there are any Red fin Pickerel nor any Amur Pike in Ohio. There are Amur Pike in Glendale Lake in Pennsylvania. Amurs get big and look a lot like a true Muskie.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishman......they are in the Clearfork as well. Have seen them in the shalllow pools while trout fishing.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Caught one about 3 yrs. ago in Big Darby creek , close to fairbanks high school in Union County. Also , the old Zoar lake ( the one that they screwed up when they tried to "repair" the earthen dam a few years ago ) was supposed to have eastern chain pickerel in it - I miss that lake!!! it was row boat only, had nice bluegills in it - used to take my son there when he was 2 or 3 yrs. old - he caught his first fish there 'Rude Dog


----------

